# Steroid Induced Psychosis



## Tonyj (Feb 28, 2012)

Pt on long term steroids for management of GVHD. Pt developed steroid induced psychosis. What would I use as an initial Dx. I know I would use E932.0.


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 1, 2012)

*psychosis*

Psychosis , Drug induced  is what I would use.


----------

